# My none tortoise pets :P



## Marty333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay her are pics of all my none tort pets
First is my baby girl Sonora an Ex Racing Hound! We dressed her up as a reindeer at a Christmas Parade we where part Of the Greyhound Pets of America section! 

Second is Robbi! He is another Ex Racing hound and he just loves "his" couch! He knows how to make us laugh! 

Third: Is my cat sugar who we found almost dead on the road due to being hit and dragged by a car. We didn't think she was going to make it over night so we put her in a comfy box with tons of warm blankets in our garage so she would pass peacefully. Wake up the next morning and there she is lively as ever meowing for food! She was quite a costly vet bill though half of her right side had to be reconstructing due to the car dragging her. We always joke that she was hit in the head because she is a pretty stupid cat 

Fourth: is my other pet cat Romy we also rescued him because he was left outside during a hurricane. We found him because he was banging on our garage door when we went to see what it was it was a little black kitten! He is know 9 years old and has feline diabetes we don't know the cause but the vet is sure it is not due to weight.

Last are my two koi fish the silver one is Opal and the Red one is Ponyo!

I just noticed I posted the pics in the wrong order so the last one as actually the first one the fourth one is the second and so on


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 25, 2010)

I love Sugar and there's nothing sweeter then a stupid cat.
I had a 32 pound cat with diabetes who did better after he lost some weight. I couldn't tell if yours is fat as his head doesn't look fat... They live just fine with diabetes...your dogs are bigger than I thought...great pix


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Marta:

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.

(at 15, I don't think you're the youngest member. So glad to have you here on the forum with us)


----------



## Isa (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww your animals are totally cute 
I am sure they are very happy to live with you and your family


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww I especially love your Greyhounds! Good for you for taking them in  I've heard they're big couch potatoes!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 2, 2010)

thank you and as you can tell from robbi they are HUGE couch potatoes!!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pictures...but you always post good pictures. I also think that's wonderful that you have the grayhounds. Something I was always thinking of doing, but never did, because I started taking in some chihuahua's.


----------



## Angi (Nov 2, 2010)

Greyhounds are very sweet. Can you let yours off a leash. I had one that would take off if she got out, it drove me crazy. You must spend a lot of time cleaning up the yard and changing litter boxes. You must REALLY love animals.


----------



## shmily1605 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cute pics.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

we go to our local dog park were we can take them off leash to run but if they see a door open they just turn around and walk away  I trained them well


----------



## bllauben (Nov 3, 2010)

You have some gorgeous pets.

At least with a "stupid" cat, they don't get in as much trouble as a smart cat. Trust me. I have one of each. I allow my duller cat (who is more loving) to do what ever she wants. My super smart cat, I worry.


----------



## Angi (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow I am impressed. I was told at the Greyhound rescue that they would always be runners. Ours was a Lab/Greyhound mix. Not an ex racer. But the rescue picked her up anyway. We got her when she was 7 years old and she died when she was 13. She had been treated pretty bad by her first owners so had some problems, but was a really good dog.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 6, 2010)

Your animal pictures look great!


----------



## Edna (Nov 6, 2010)

"Opal" is a perfect name for an opalescent fish! All your pets are lucky to have you, Marty.


----------



## laura808 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey pics number 3 & 4 look alot alike. lol 



emysemys said:


> Hi Marta:
> 
> 
> (at 15, I don't think you're the youngest member. So glad to have you here on the forum with us)


 
yup im 13.


----------

